# New Auto World Catalog



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Download it -- http://www.autoworldhobby.com/extras.aspx

Some cool stuff shown . . .


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Impressive Catalog!
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

digging the new Tjets... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have my fingers crossed on the Rivieras and camaros!!! Would be nice to have a couple few dozen in the stable..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

See a group of new ones I'll have to get! Way to go TL. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Collect them all... trade with your friends...*

$4.95 though? :freak: nd


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, 'doba!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The new TJet series with the GT40s and Rivs looks like a winner.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

It's been a good while since AW has come out with something that I want to buy. I really like the T-jet offerings and the Batmobile. Still wish that there was a straight repop of the Aurora T-jet Batmobile though.:thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the drag track.

Thx Doba

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

All cool stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*this is cool*

I happen to like to collect the different HO Batmobiles. Not that I have a lot of them. I happen to see the new proto-type of the Batmobile at IHobby and thought it was just that...a proto-type. It was very cool and much larger than the older T-Jet version. If this is what's coming out, I can't wait!!!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Those Camaros look like late 60's JL/ Hot Wheels cars that were transferred onto a chassis. Very nice.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

fastlap said:


> I happen to like to collect the different HO Batmobiles. Not that I have a lot of them. I happen to see the new proto-type of the Batmobile at IHobby and thought it was just that...a proto-type. It was very cool and much larger than the older T-Jet version. If this is what's coming out, I can't wait!!!


 
I too am excited to see a 60's Batmobile, but can't for the life of me figure out why they making this for the speciality 4 gear chassis!?! :freak:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Yeah...*



SCJ said:


> I too am excited to see a 60's Batmobile, but can't for the life of me figure out why they making this for the speciality 4 gear chassis!?! :freak:
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


...me too. A fairly faithful representation but the "hi-jacker" thing threw me.
I'm optimistic though, given that it's at near 1/64 so there's room to play and a hope for creating some normalcy.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*as Mr. Spock would say;*

"There are always possibilities"

How does the new Mega-G wheelbase match up to the 4-gear? Should be close, no?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Still not clear if or how the dragstrip shows times.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

SCJ said:


> I too am excited to see a 60's Batmobile, but can't for the life of me figure out why they making this for the speciality 4 gear chassis!?! :freak:
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com





Bill Hall said:


> ...me too. A fairly faithful representation but the "hi-jacker" thing threw me.
> I'm optimistic though, given that it's at near 1/64 so there's room to play and a hope for creating some normalcy.


I agree with both of you. The rear wheel on that Batmobile is too big for me. But I'll still get one when it comes out. Maybe Autoworld will repop the Batmobile as a Thunderjet 500.

I like the Thunderjet 500's. I bet it'll be a popular release.

Randy.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Still not clear if or how the dragstrip shows times.


I think it just shows the winner.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

which is OK, but I was hoping for more.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

SCJ said:


> I too am excited to see a 60's Batmobile, but can't for the life of me figure out why they making this for the speciality 4 gear chassis!?! :freak:
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


I am betting that it was:
#1 to keep a more realistic proportion in the body because it is basically a convertible? The alternative is what Aurora produced.

#2 kept in scale and chassis with the other new drag cars? :thumbsup:


As for the big rears, I can change the look with a standard rear Ansen and a taller tire.
I am glad for the chance. Now if only they would do the Keaton car too, yeah? :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks like AW will be collecting a few of my paychecks!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Holy Hannah Batman*

Gotta level that puppy out! Everbody nows that "Atomic Batteries" dont like to be tipped beyond 10 degress. You should see what it does to yer trunk mats!!!! :freak:

Dang it Joez ....quit looken' at my home work! 

YUPPERS! I'd save the baby Ansens for a minute though. A first glance would indicate that the wider slotted rim from the AFX semis would easily fit the rear cavity side to side. The PVT XLXW tire on a standard AFX rear rim is roughly the same diameter as the specialty rear rim with a low pro tire on it. 

Worst case scenario you may have to adjust the chassis in the body. Ideally I'm shooting to get the tires just inside the fender lip and dump that bad boy back down to the street.

The photo below shows a few tire and wheel combos. The blue HR in the foreground and the orange HR about midway through illustrate the profile similarities. It just depends on how much tooth you want to show.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*there's more....*

I'm kicking myself for not taking pics of the thing. 

You have to see the new version. It is colossal compared to the old T-jet and AW bodies. It is much closer to 1/64 scale and with very good proportions. The body doesn't appear too long compared to the width, and looks good as a convert. It is very, very different compared to what has been produced so far. That is what struck me as so different as far as what AW normally turns out. The squeezed, squashed, disproportionate stuff they have been doing.

Disclaimer: Remember, I was looking at this body in gray primer/resin and was a loose body without a chassis under it sitting in a glass case. So, it was sitting flat and looked GOOD!

I agree with Joe on the Keaton car too!!!! Bring it on!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*also*

I was just looking at the AW catalog again and noticed how the new Cuda and 'stang sit. It looks like the body covers the rear wheels. These might make some real cool TransAm racers if they don't have that "FROG" look. The way AW always has the rear tires sticking out from under the rear wheel wells, always made me think of a frog getting ready to leap.....:tongue:


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Fastlap, the 4 gear has 3 mounting holes for the front axle,using the middle one will give you the same wheelbase as a Mega-G 1.7.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Batmobile on the Mega then, maybe?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> Batmobile on the Mega then, maybe?


Too good to hope for.

Wouldnt that be cool....instant missle!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

new ford gt40 tjets....excellent ! A must have for my classic gt race class (already have the chaparal, ferrari 250 and corvette gs)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Dang it Joez ....quit looken' at my home work! (snip)


I am sorry, Bill. It wasn't my intention to push yer fur the wrong way.
You thought it through further than I had, even without holding the bat in hand!
Thank you for the pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

If I understood what I read, the 66 Batmobile will be done in various formats. I have to guess that down the road it will come as a t-jet. The new cars look great, hopefully the quality control will tighten up on the tolerances...


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*??*

I didn't see it will come as a T-Jet. That would be cool too! I did copy this statement as to the different variations. Can someone explain to me what iwheels is?

quote from catalog;

The car comes on an extended 4Gear chassis and is available
in standard black, chrome black finish or in the collectible
iWheels version.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/product_detail.aspx?id=2069

This should define it pretty well, Gary..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

joez870 said:


> I am sorry, Bill. It wasn't my intention to push yer fur the wrong way.
> You thought it through further than I had, even without holding the bat in hand!
> Thank you for the pic!:thumbsup:


All in good fun Joez...just dont get us caught....the principal is watchin' and I cant do no more detention! :tongue:

I've been dying to do a slammo Batmo (actually it's normal real world stance) on ansens for a coupla years now.... cut the hubs.... shave the backside rim...stretch some PVT t-jet tires on. Maybe some axle relocation....LOL.... you know the drill. No matter what it will always be somewhat twitchy over the rails due to the narrow rear width.

Regardless, the darn batmo cores are ridiculously over valued. 
Even a fixer upper genny would require me to "shoot the lock off my wallet"... so an affordable less "comic booky" batmo to work with renewz my intrest greatly! 

The wider stance is a get out of jail free card on the rail handling issues and I'll just have to live with the new gigantor supersize issue. If all else fails...I'll cram a Tyco under it and cut drywall.

Are they here yet?????
What's taking so long??????


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/product_detail.aspx?id=2069
> 
> This should define it pretty well, Gary..


Thanks. That s-plaines it juz fine.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Batman!!


----------

